# A couple fair entries



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mrs Kenbo convinced me to enter a couple of my woodworking pieces in this years local fair. I entered 2 pieces. My wooden bucket truck and the recipe box that I made for her. 
The bucket truck received first place in the wooden toy category and the recipe box received 2nd place in the hand made wooden article category. I had fun entering the pieces and I think I will do it again next year.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I believe it was well deserved. That truck is fabulous and the recipe box was just as detailed. 
Good job.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Way to go Kenbo. Well deserved.


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Mrs Kenbo convinced me to enter a couple of my woodworking pieces in this years local fair. I entered 2 pieces. My wooden bucket truck and the recipe box that I made for her.
> The bucket truck received first place in the wooden toy category and the recipe box received 2nd place in the hand made wooden article category. I had fun entering the pieces and I think I will do it again next year.


Congrats! What fair was the Ken?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Redrox007 said:


> Congrats! What fair was the Ken?


 
That would be the Markham Fair. Ran from Thursday until today at 6pm. It's every year on the weekend before thanksgiving at the far north end of McCowan Rd at the Markham fair grounds.
Good to see you're still posting here buddy


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Way to go Ken,
always nice to receive some nice recognition for work well done.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's great Ken! Well deserved!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

They look awesome you are one heck of a craftsman


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I had to look twice when I saw that red ribbon. Around here first place receives blue ribbons. I'll bet that was a great thrill for you. Well you deserve it. Your craftsmanship is now officially recognized by a qualified panel of Judges! :thumbsup: your wife was on the panel... right?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

johnnie52 said:


> I had to look twice when I saw that red ribbon. Around here first place receives blue ribbons. I'll bet that was a great thrill for you. Well you deserve it. Your craftsmanship is now officially recognized by a qualified panel of Judges! :thumbsup: your wife was on the panel... right?


 
No Johnnie, my wife was not on the panel. I would have gotten both 1st place ribbons if that was the case. :laughing: You are not the first one to point out the difference in colour between the American first place and the Canadian first place. I don't know the reason or the history behind it but I might have to look that up.
Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats Ken! Well deserved. I wonder if the ribbon difference has to do with the Candian flag color? Just the first thought that popped into my head. Probably not, but....


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats, Ken. Well done.


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done, and if you ever wanted to part with that line truck, I know a few linemen who would love to have a chance to bid on cool wooden toy like that.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats...Red always gives a display that extra "POP".


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats Ken. I'm trying to think of what in the world came in first place over the recipe box.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

buggyman1 said:


> Congrats Ken. I'm trying to think of what in the world came in first place over the recipe box.


 
Thanks guys. I took pictures of all the entries and there was some pretty cool pieces. I also took pictures of the piece that won the first place category over my recipe box. I took the pictures to see if I could tell what the judges were looking for in a woodworking piece. I haven't really studied them yet.
Either way, here's the piece that won over the recipe box, just to satisfy your curiosity Terry.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh. Now I can see why that silly recipe box only came in second. I mean, really how could you expect to compete with such artistry in wood?:icon_rolleyes::no:

It must have been made by a judge's 9 Y.O. son. :thumbdown:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Its cool and all, but i don't really know what it is. Ah, local fairs, you gotta love them.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Good thing she talked you out of it. You have pure talent and it shows through the quality of work that you do.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I know what this entry had that earned it the first place ribbon. Everyone, and I mean everyone has something to offer when it comes to woodworking. Whether it be scroll work, rustic work, fine furniture, turnings etc etc etc. Just like this forum, we have all different styles and all different skill levels. Should someone with less skill or experience be shunned because their woodworking piece is not as refined as another persons? In the woodworker's eye, his creation is gorgeous and if they didn't think that they had a chance at first place, they wouldn't have entered the fair's competition. A first place winning piece is not necessarily one that has perfect miters and perfect splines. It doesn't necessarily have to have a function and the woodworker didn't have to spend hundreds of hours on the project to make it a winner. The entry had something that the judges were looking for. It was made of wood and the woodworker obviously took great pride in his piece and wanted to display it. In the eyes of the woodworker, his piece was already best in show before the ribbon was presented. I think what I'm trying to say is that a quality piece is one that the craftsman had fun making, took pride in making and made it to the best of their ability regaurdless of their skill level. Just as we encourage a new woodworker here on the forum when they post a rustic project, the competition level of the fair should be the same. The rustic pieces need not be excluded from being the best because in the eyes of the person who created it, it was already the best project in the show. I guess that's why they call it a "fair" and I'm okay with that.
Congratulations to the first prize winner. Nice work.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

You're way off base this time Kenbo... it was the outhouse that won the prize :laughing:.

Actually, I think you're onto something. I've seen some really nasty pieces win big prizes at county and state fairs, so the judges must be looking for something other than perfection.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I agree 100%...now what is it?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I just think that it is some kind of centerpiece of a cottage or something. I think the mushroom things are trees and the little A frame cottage and outhouse (of course). I think the drift wood might be the canopy of trees or something like that.
It's imaginative


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Does the fair have a written criteria for judging. Looks like maybe they place a pretty heavy weight on art and a smaller weight on craftsmanship.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Congratulations. The wins were well deserved. 



Kenbo said:


> That would be the Markham Fair. Ran from Thursday until today at 6pm. It's every year on the weekend before thanksgiving at the far north end of McCowan Rd at the Markham fair grounds.
> Good to see you're still posting here buddy


Wait, Canada has a Thanksgiving too? America's Thanksgiving is in November.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I never realized that about the difference in ribbon colors.


USA 

First place blue ribbon 
Second place red ribbon 
Third place yellow ribbon 
Fourth place white ribbon 
Fifth place pink ribbon 
Sixth place green ribbon 
Seventh place purple ribbon 
Eighth place brown ribbon 



Canada


First place red ribbon
Second place blue ribbon 
Third place white ribbon 
Fourth place yellow ribbon 
Fifth place green ribbon 
Sixth place pink ribbon 
Seventh place purple ribbon 
Eighth place brown ribbon



In our woodworking and woodcarving shows it's always BLUE = 1st, RED = 2nd, WHITE = 3rd (or honorable mention).

* List copied and pasted from Wikipedia


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

burkhome said:


> Does the fair have a written criteria for judging. Looks like maybe they place a pretty heavy weight on art and a smaller weight on craftsmanship.


 
No criteria at all. I don't mind. I'm happy with the ribbons that i got. :thumbsup:


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats Ken on both the Red and Blue! You definitely get first place for attitude regardless on the color of the ribbon! :thumbsup:

I certainly cannot speak for all but you are definitely an inspiration to this aspiring woodworker!

And BTW send that recipe box to me down south and that ribbon will majically turn into first place:laughing::laughing::laughing:

p.s. You should enter the wagon next year :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

I can see why it got first place.
I thought it was a mighty fine nativity scene!:thumbsup:


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations Ken! I also fully concur with your opinion regarding the awarding of the ribbons, and I thank you for ALL of the support you have offered to the many new folks here. I know I took positive heart with several of your comments and I am still scrolling to this day, in part thanks to your support. Both projects look great, and I believe the person making the First place winner is just as happy and proud as you are.

Thanks for sharing your beautiful entries with us, and thanks for supporting woodworkers young and old, new and experienced. It makes a difference.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sure there were plenty of other fine entries, but I'd bet a good beer that the bucket truck deserved a "best in show" award too! That build was absolutely awesome!


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Good work Kenbo.

It is good that you and others support your local community fairs and Shows.

The colour of the ribbon surprises me too as we have Blue here for first also.

Here is my first go at our local Agricultural Show.

It was made of crappy pine but thanks to this forum I will be using a better quality wood next time, perhaps the 1931 T&J Cadillac Roadster which will be used as a prototype for the Rocker.

Pete


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

frankp said:


> I'm sure there were plenty of other fine entries, but I'd bet a good beer that the bucket truck deserved a "best in show" award too! That build was absolutely awesome!


 
Actually Frank, I don't know if you noticed, but the entry that beat out my recipe box also took the best in show. I'm not upset about it but I do intend to strive for a best in show next year. :yes: No biggie. As I said before, I'm pleased with the results of my entries and that's what counts.


----------

